
As more developers flee PrestaShop, its fork thirty bees is starting to thrive - themaveness
https://thirtybees.com/new-releases/thirty-bees-1-0-1-released/
======
Traumflug
It's just awesome what this small developer team did in a couple of weeks.
Including a module for seamless migration from PrestaShop 1.6.

